# Introducing LGD To Our Goats Questions



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

If we were to get that year-old GP I mentioned in my previous LGD thread, how would we go about introducing her to our herd?

The GP has been raised with goats and she came from working parents. She does really well with goats and kids.

We have 5 goats right now, two does, two doelings, and one yearling wether. 
One of the does came from the herd the GP is with right now, so she is used to LGDs. The other four goats have never been with an LGD.
But we do have house dogs, two Golden Retrievers. 
I've taken my dogs up to the goat fence, to see how the goats react, and the goats would snort and raise their fur. After a while, they would settle down, but still be alert; and one goat would slowly come to the fence, maybe a little curious.

Of course, I would leash the Pyrenees and lead her around the goat pasture, and see how she reacts at first.
But I was wondering, since she has been raised with goats, would we still have to pen her up away from the goats for the first few days? The only other escape-proof pen we have is for the buck.
I don't think she would chase the goats, and maybe our doe that is fine with LGDs will help relax my other goats...

Any ideas?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If your goats are not use to this LGD...then... I'd lock the dog up at night...let the dog out and watch during the day... making sure that everyone is adapting OK..... Then .....when they feel more comfortable about being around the dog during the day ... then.... if the Dog is well trained to goats ....then... I will leave it out with them 24/7.... However..... If you have the dog out with them all day the first day... and they are more at ease by the end of the day...you can lock up the dog... so it is in the barn with them...and the Dog can see the goats and visa versa...... so they get use to each other....


You can also sit in a chair and have the dog right there on a leash and have the goats favorite treats and see if the goats will come to get the treats.... if they learn that the Dog isn't a threat... they will be more at ease around the dog...... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Pam. :thumb: Make sure you aren't to trusting of her. You'll want to keep a close eye on her for awhile even when she's penned up near the goats.


----------

